# Garden Furniture Shop



## happy leprechaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello All!,

I'm hoping someone can let me know where I can buy garden furniture at reasonable prices. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Where are you living? Its no good someone telling you where to buy it in Paphos if you live in Nicosia


----------



## happy leprechaun (Jan 28, 2013)

The reason I didn't specify where I lived was because I don't mind if I have to travel to the shop.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are lots of places along the Polis Road selling garden furniture and as you don't mind travelling I think Argos have some bargains too.

Pete


----------



## happy leprechaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! I didn't realise there was an Argos in Cyprus. Where is it?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

happy leprechaun said:


> Thanks for your reply! I didn't realise there was an Argos in Cyprus. Where is it?


Oh dear! You missed my little joke!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There actually is an argos outlet in Cyprus.

Argos Cyprus


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There actually is an argos outlet in Cyprus.
> 
> Argos Cyprus


Blimey! I haven't seen that one come up before!!!

Please swop out Argos and change to Wilkinsons when reading my original post!!!!!



Pete


----------

